# What Wood To Use?



## BandCollector (Apr 21, 2020)

Many times there are new members who need advice as to what wood to use for what meats.

Several years ago I came across this list of wood for smoking which I found most helpful.

I thought I would post it for those who need a bit of help and a reference.

Enjoy,

John


Wood For Smoking​
ALDER - Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds. 

ALMOND - A sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats.

APPLE - Very mild with a subtle fruity flavor, slightly sweet. Good with poultry (turns skin dark brown) and pork.

ASH - Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats.

BEECH - The wood of the Beechnut produces a mild, somewhat delicate smoked flavor. Since it is a hardwood, it remains longer for smoking before it turns to ash. Similar to, but not as sweet as hickory, more like pecan.

BIRCH - Medium-hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry.

CHERRY - Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the best wood for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor.

COTTONWOOD - It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of other woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking.

CRABAPPLE - Similar to apple wood.

GRAPEVINES - Tart. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. Good with poultry, red meats game and lamb.

HICKORY - Most commonly used wood for smoking--the King of smoking woods. Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor. Good with pork ham and beef.

LILAC - Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb.

MAPLE - Smoky, mellow and slightly sweet. Good with pork, poultry, cheese, and small game birds.

MESQUITE - Strong earthy flavor. Good with beef, fish, chicken, and game. One of the hottest burning woods.

MULBERRY - The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple.

OAK - Heavy smoke flavor--the Queen of smoking wood. RED OAK is good on ribs; WHITE OAK makes the best coals for longer burning. All oak varieties reported as suitable for smoking. Good with red meat, pork, fish and heavy game.

OLIVE- A medium strength smoke, similar to pecan

ORANGE, LEMON and GRAPEFRUIT - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry.

PEAR - A nice subtle smoke flavor. Much like apple. Excellent with chicken and pork.

PECAN - Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory. Tasty with a subtle character. Good with poultry, beef, pork and cheese. Pecan is an all-around superior smoking wood.

SWEET FRUIT WOODS - APRICOT, PLUM, PEACH, NECTARINE - Great on most white or pink meats, including chicken, turkey, pork and fish. The flavor is milder and sweeter than hickory.

WALNUT - ENGLISH and BLACK - Very heavy smoke flavor, usually mixed with lighter woods like almond, pear or apple. Can be bitter if used alone. Good with red meats and game.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice list! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 21, 2020)

Always a pleasure to share with you guys and gals!

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 21, 2020)

Very informative thanks I'm sure this will help many


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 22, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## jdixon (Jan 28, 2022)

So I found a wood source I believe I can trust. They supply wood to most of the big restraunts in my area like weber BBQ l, famous Dave’s, etc. Best Wood For Smoking  However their prices are a little higher than farmer Joe down the street ($60 I pick up vs $90 they deliver per rick 3 ricks minimum)However I feel like I would sleep better at night knowing exactly what I’m getting. They offer all types of hardwood from white oak to pecan to hickory and cherry. They also sort them from cut yesterday to seasoned for over a year so I’m pretty set on this company.

I am pretty familiar with how to run a good fire in an offset as I’ve done it before but have limited experience with how different wood species and seasoning effects flavor on a wood only smoker.

I’m fixing to order from these guys so any insight that would help me with my decision on wood species and seasoning duration would help.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 30, 2022)

J
 jdixon


The list above gives a pretty good summary.  

Many will tell you, including myself,  that distinguishing subtle  tastes between some woods is difficult. However there are differences.  For example there is a different taste between Hickory and Apple. Between Apple and Cherry.  Check out the list above and see what you think will work for you.

Personally, I prefer the fruit woods as well as some hardwoods (Oak, Hickory, Maple) as well as Alder for fish.

I hope this helps,

John


----------

